# Deposit on a PM40



## geesal (Jan 18, 2008)

Put a deposit on a PM40 today. Now just need to pay it off and go shooting. 
Was also looking at some 1911 40's, but Kimber stopped making the Ultra II in .40 and the Springfield EMP is not available yet. The PM40 will suit me better as I wear a lot of T-shirts in the summer and a IWB holster should conceal well.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Word of advice...

If you can, go PM9

Same gun, more capacity, MUCH better recoil control.

The PM40 is nasty... and no better (arguable for defense). Shoot both.

Jeff (former PM40 owner)


----------



## djc9299 (Jan 10, 2008)

The recoil isn't bad at all on the PM40, that is if the thing shoots.


----------



## gearguy (Jan 25, 2008)

My PM9 handles well, shoots well, and conceals very well. Recoil is easily handled. It would be a good choice.


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a few hundred rounds through my PM 40 and I am happy with it.

It has functioned well and I do not find the recoil to be objectionable


----------

